# Some heat links.



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

http://weblife.org/capturing_heat/pdf/capturing_heat.pdf
Aprovecho Research Center
If you heat with wood or plan to have a look, funny thing about wood heat everybody seems to think they already know everything there is to know, I thought that I knew, 
this link is in the above, it is very informative. open it to page 22 and check out the BTU transfer chart. Iwould cut and paste but it is PFD 
http://stoves.bioenergylists.org/stovesdoc/apro/Heat/Heating Stoves LO-RES.pdf

For every day use efficiency is nice , but SHTF it is nessicary


----------



## EndTheFederalReserveScam (Oct 6, 2011)

Thanks for the info. Good find.


----------

